# Autumn/Winter 2007 fashion



## glam8babe (Sep 18, 2007)

Omg ive fell in love! i love all the hot new clothes for autumn/winter i just wanna buy everything!
I love all the cute dresses, the dark colours, the victorian styles, the silk materials EVERYTHING! ohh and theres also a big thing going on with the 20's and lots of flapper dresses SOOO CUTE! Platforms and wedges are still in fashion too from the summer but are now hotter

what do you think about A/W 07 fashion?
do you always follow whats in fashion?
do you like alot of accessories?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 18, 2007)

i kinda like the new fashion--I haven't really seen much of it yet, though

i don't always follow the trends...I used to because thats all the stores would carry. But now I kind of just pick and choose.

i don't like a lot of accessories at all. I have a gold necklace and bracelet that i wear everyday and sometimes I find it hard to wear other kinds of jewelry at the same time. belts annoy me. lol as high maintenance as I am, I'd rather skip the accessories (although i'm going to try to buy some this fall)


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 18, 2007)

I find it really funny how we seem to be going from the 80's in Summer to the 20's (again) for Fall.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 18, 2007)

i dont really follow fashion just buy what i like lol
i duno if its fashionable but i really love love love the purple aubergine colour that seems to be alot of places its just so nice


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 19, 2007)

Agh, i am so in love with these new retro looks. I am feeling the tweed and subtle patterns for sure.
Oh, and puff sleeved blouses!


----------



## faifai (Sep 20, 2007)

I haven't seen much of what's "in" for this fall/winter (not that it matters...it's so HOT here that it's very difficult to look much different during the winter than during summer).

I'm hoping to get a pair of wedge heeled boots. It would also be nice if things took a step away from being so 80's (bright colors, big plastic jewelry, weird fabrics of leggings) and got a little more glam. Not the whole high heels all the time trend that was really big 4 years ago, but just not SO...cheap looking.


----------



## Azuresyren (Sep 23, 2007)

This season has been way too 'dark' for me, in all senses - when people talk to me of this season, the first thing I envisage is Stella McCartney's show full of the flattest, dullest clothes, and that maddening, slightly disturbing comment from Barbara Bach of how "Stella didn't use thin models" [seriously - WTF? The woman is mad!]

The only things I liked about this season was the use of red lipstick (especially in the Valentino and Gucci shows), paired with flowing, immaculate Veronica Lake waves in the hair. True glamour really made itself known again in select shows. Though having said that, I'm already obsessively checking the fashion sites to see which spring summer '08 shows are up because I'm much more inspired by all what's going on there than AW07. Anna Sui SS08 felt so fantastically uplifting. Actually to be honest, I rarely EVER truly enjoy FW shows - I love the freshness of SS so much more when the runways look so flooded in light, and there are lots of light fabrics and pastel shades; also the makeup for SS is always so much more lovely and uplifting.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 25, 2007)

im just excited tht my favorite color ever (purple) is in fashion so someone will finally start selling purple clothes!
I used to have an impossible time finding purple stuff now its all over the place.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm loving the colors this season... I love a lot of purples, wines, forrest greens... those deep jewel tones, basically.

I agree with the glam thing... It's nice to be dressy again after a summer of tanks and flips. It's still warm here, but I have new trouser jeans, some sleek cable turtlenecks, and a few wrap dresses waiting for fall weather.

And my makeup is transforming from colorful e/s and sheer glossy lips to shimmery nudey eyes and bold, deep lipsticks. I don't know if this is because of the fashion trends, the season, or just a stage I'm going through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I love accessories... mostly bracelets, earrings, and handbags.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Sep 27, 2007)

I love love love everything that's coming out right now. I have my sweaters, boots, and accessories ready to go! I'm actually looking forward to the cold days.


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 4, 2007)

Like most I'm excited about the purple items, cashmere (my fave winter staple!), jackets and coats, boots, SCARVES and wide leg tailored trousers.


----------



## adela88 (Nov 8, 2007)

i absolutly f*cking love the nina ricci collection
those tights, those mortisha looking dresses
id have to be a golddigger to afford all that stuff though


----------

